# Strange keymap issue & driver segmentation faults at random

## dragos240

I have gotten a kernel that is compatible with my hardware at last for my eeePC netbook. However, the keymap seems to be messed up, and there is a lurking driver segfault that occurs at random (sometimes at bootup, sometimes at random.) I have used the "us" keymap for a long time with other distros, there is no issue there, but on this installation, there is a strange glitch that occurs, that sends incorrect characters to the computer. This did not happen earlier. Also the driver for the realtek 8187se wireless has issues, again, it occurs at random, and will crash the computer. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## dragos240

Hi, can I get some help please? What should I do, post the output of something?

----------

## dragos240

Is this problem known? Should I post the output of lspci? What can I do to help you help me help us all.

----------

## cwr

Random crashes are a nightmare to debug, since there's no evidence.  I'd look

around the eeePC forums and see if anyone else, with any other version of

Linux, is having the same problems.

Will

----------

## dragos240

 *cwr wrote:*   

> Random crashes are a nightmare to debug, since there's no evidence.  I'd look
> 
> around the eeePC forums and see if anyone else, with any other version of
> 
> Linux, is having the same problems.
> ...

 

No other distros that I've used had this problem. So I don't know. However, I do know it has something to do with the driver. I'm gonna try a blank install.

----------

